# Kimber Aegis range visit



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I picked up a Kimber Ultra Aegis a while back and finally got out to the range with it today. As expected it was mild recoiling and at 25 yards pretty accurate with 3 - 4 inch groups. That is not especially spectacular but it's the shooter not the piece. Unlike most polymers I've shot the light weight of this pint sized 1911 seemed to throw off my timing and accuracy a little bit but I think I can adjust with practice.

I was mainly just running some rounds through it for reliability testing purposes. Only reliability issue was last fired casing would stove pipe about every other mag with 115gr hard ball. Switched to JHP's (Speers GD and Hydra Shoks) and the problem went away. My theory after about 150 rounds total is that the gun prefers a hotter load. I will also look into some better mags but I think the issue is more about loading. Stove pipes were easy to clear and I had zero feeding or firing issues.

Overall I am mostly impressed and should be for what these things cost. I had gambled that the 9mm would run a bit better in a 3" pipe 1911 than 45 typically does and while not conclusive I am encouraged. Next time out I will shorten the distance and try some one handed drills to see how it reacts. The stove piping was a bit of a surprise but hopefully I can get that worked out definatively. If anyone else has some experience with these I'd be greatful to hear about it.

Teufelhunden


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Kimber? Stovepiping??? Go figure...

Sorry...

Pretty guns jam... hmmmm... My new signature...

JW


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I like the new sig jw. I agree. :lol: :numbchuck:


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Pretty guns jam... hmmmm... My new signature...


The problem is that XDs aren't really all that ugly. The black-and-silver models are even kind of handsome. (It's a good thing that Glocks are reliable because they are so ugly you kind of have to sneak up on one to shoot it.) (What's with the Germanic military/LEO handguns? They are all either plain or ugly. At least companies like FN and Springfield add _some _visual interest, and the CZs are downright good looking. Smith managed to plainify the M&Ps so much they are practically German. Glock and Wesson?)(Not that I have opinions on the role of design in -- you know -- design.) (And don't even start with me on "form follows function." It doesn't.) (Thanks for listening. I feel better now.)


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Well it's the first of 6 kimbers I've had that stove piped. I am hoping to get some input from others familiar with this model or even the EMP to see if my analysis of the problem is correct. I don't rule out crappy mags as Kimber stock mags are notorious for being junk (I always switch out to Wilsons or McCormick HD for my 45's) but by the way it behaved it seemed to be a round/power preference issue. Zero problems with the two types of hollow points I used which is what I would carry for defense so I think it is far from a lost cause yet.

Regarding XD's and Glocks I didn't mention anything about giving up my G-19. That won't happen even if I get the Aegis running perfect. YMMV


----------

